# No Objection Letter - Sponsoring a Stepchild



## Marcopelo (Dec 16, 2014)

Hello,
Does anyone have a NOL sample to be signed and legally authenticated by the father of my stepdaughter, in order to get a Residence Visa for her?

Thanks,
Marco


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Just tell the guys at immigration the father isn't around and you've had no contact with him for many years and have no idea where he is so he's impossible to find. It works.


----------



## Marcopelo (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah thanks it should work, but I need it, so please if someone has a sample of it, could you share?

Thanks,
Marco


----------

